# Is there really any dust-free litter?



## sdk1406 (Jul 17, 2004)

With 6 cats and 6 litter boxes, my house is beginning to look like fallout from volcanic ash! I can't keep up with it! Any suggestions, PLEASE, for a fairly dust-free litter? I'm currently using Arm and Hammer Multi-cat. And several of my cats also don't like a box with lid, so I have a few boxes open. Thanks so much.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think Multi-Cat litters are terrible. I use regular Arm 'n Hammer, and it's 99% dust free. The multi-cat litters get gummy and smelly.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Scoopable litters are usually dustier because of the finer grains. And generally, the cheaper a litter is the more dusty it is. The least dusty scoopable litter I've come across is the bulk Petco house brand. But because it's their bulk litter, it probably isn't the same litter in every store across the country. The least dusty regular litter I've come across is Tidy Cats. I'm comparing litters in the price range that most people would consider buying, not the expensive ultra-premium litters or the non-clay litters.

There's a new litter on the market I haven't tried which looks to be virtually dust-free. I don't remember the type of material (which was different than anything else I've seen) nor the brand name, unfortunatelly. I really wasn't too interested as it was something like $18 for the equivalent of about 10 pounds of clay litter.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Feline Pine. :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Worlds Best. Its expensive but I like it.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Nature's Miracle is pretty much dust free, but it does track a lot. You need a good mat in front of the box(es). But I'd rather vacuum a few square feet than have dust all over everything in the room (my boxes are in my office and I work at home). I've yet to find the perfect litter, there always seems to be a tradeoff...


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

The new Tidy Cats brand is 100% dust free and I've used it in the past but I did have problems with it tracking through my home. I've used World's Best in the past until I got grain beetles in the litter. It's made out of corn.

Some clay litters are really dusty when you pour them in the box but then the dust settles and does not seem to create a problem when the cat uses the box.

I was using Petco brand cat litter which is low in dust levels but it was lousy at controling odors and although the litter is clumping I found myself cleaning out the boxes every week. I switched to EverClean, dusty when you first pour it into the box but supposed to be 99% dust free and does not create a problem once the clay is establihed in the box. 

I recently ordered Precious Cat from Pet Food Direct which is now 99% dust free and unscented. Everclean's unscented version still has a strong scent. I'm in search for a cat litter with excellent odor control, does not produce a strong scent, has little to no dust, and is low tracking so hopefully Dr Elsey's Precious cat will work. It was highly reccommended by Dr Lisa Pierson www.catinfo.org. She has a section on litter box maintenance on her website and she has found Precious Cat to be the best.

If you want a clumping clay litter that is 100% dust free but don't want to order on line and don't mind the tracking, get Tidy Cats but make sure you get the right kind. It has to be the one in which the granules look like little balls and it has to say Tidy Lock technology.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

moggiegirl the site for Catinfo.org is great. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## ck14 (Jun 16, 2008)

nanook said:


> Feline Pine. :wink:


I've gotten Feline Pine before but I had to switch back to a clay litter. It's great for urine but Leroy had problems covering up his #2 and as a result my bathroom was very, very stinky. Also it was difficult for me to scoop because the pellets were much larger than the holes in my scooper.


----------



## vickih (Jul 3, 2008)

agree! I use this too and what a huge difference! smell is non existant and much less tracking.. it's fabulous



> I think Multi-Cat litters are terrible. I use regular Arm 'n Hammer, and it's 99% dust free. The multi-cat litters get gummy and smelly.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

I use Tidy Cats even though its kind of dusty. The wouldn't use Feline Pine no matter how many times I begged them! LOL!

Thankfully, my dad built me a really cool enclosure for 2 of their poo boxes. I'll have to take a photo of it sometime. It has a huge storage area in the bottom. I searched on the net for something like it, and had him build it for practically nothing.


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

Nature's Miracle has no dust that I can tell. World's Best, Swheat scoop, Arm & Hammer, and Everclean are all too dusty for me in various ways. World's Best doesn't billow clouds of dust in your face when scooping, but it tracks dust particles everywhere and you see pawprints all over the house. Like doodlebug, I don't mind sweeping litter, but I'm not fond of dust or dust prints.


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

I've tried most litters, I found Dr Elsey's precious cat Ultra the best all around clay litter with very little dust. If I were to go non-clay I'd go with World's Best.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

speaking of which (sort of)... what is a good type/material of mat to put in front of the litter to prevent tracking. We find litter pieces upstairs sometimes!!! lol


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

moggiegirl said:


> I'm in search for a cat litter with excellent odor control, does not produce a strong scent, has little to no dust, and is low tracking


If you ever find this holy grail of cat litter, please be sure to tell the rest of us! :lol:


----------

